# Rusty's Race Seat



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Putting my VLSD delima on the side, Rusty finally got a new seat. Sorry no pics, somebody stole my camera! I dropped in a Sparco Sprint(from eBay) w/ Wedge Engineering brackets in my S13. I'll have to say it wasn't a simple as it could have been; but, nothing is with car mods. Wedge overcharged me on the sliders ($60), Sparco sells them for $49 direct, and the bracket was like another 80, totaling 170 something, almost as much as the seat itself. I had to convince the brackets to bolt up with the floor, just apply pressure to get the holes to match up. Once I finished, I installed the factory lap belt in the provided hole on Wedges bracket. Done!

Getting in the seat is akward and it took me awhile to get a comfortable but was I got situated, I flet snug. Too snug! I have big wrestler thighs so it was smooshing my balls and inner thighs. After a few days and a lower sperm count, I now feel better about the seat. I plan to replace the seat with a Sparco All Sport later because it fits better but until then I'm happy.

Getting a better seat is a must if you drift on your freetime like me! This thing holds your ass in place! No more bracing against the door or center console! The car feels different too. You feel more vibration through the seat and because your sitted so firmly, it becomes a little harder to tell when your tires are about to break away.

Just thought you guys might want to know.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I had purchased a Sparco Speed and sold it. I didn't like the metal tube frame. I won't buy anything that's not fiberglass or carbon now. I'm going to be much picky this time around purchasing a seat though I know that much.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, the metal tube is pretty hard on your legs. To tell you the truth it surprises me that they charge so much for such a simple seat. Your actually paying for the name. I could have got a Jegs race seat for a lot cheaper and it would have served just as well I think. Sparco doesn't start pulling their weight until you get into the high end seats. I think I'm going to try a Jegs seat in my brother's Sunfire.


----------

